# Are You Truly Weaned From the World?



## christiana (Mar 14, 2009)

The Power of Grace in Weaning the Heart from the World

Warning: this is a 19 page, compelling, challenging and convicting article by Matthew Mead! Seems his writings always reach the depths of my soul. His book, The Almost Christian Discovered was extremely thought provoking and this article above has a similar challenge, causing one to closely examine the truth and reality of their walk with Christ! In being in the world, but not of the world it is so difficult to stay clean and keep the worldly ways of thinking and desires at bay!
Blessings to all who print and read and benefit in time to come from this helpful resource.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for posting this.

One of the duties the author lists is "taking your hearts off the world." 

It is a hard, lonely thing in a way to realize this world is not the place to set one's affection. There are many things God allows us to enjoy here, most of all sensing His pleasure upon us as He uses us for His Honor and His Glory.

Practically, one of the ways we can encourage this is by availing ourselves of the ordinary means of grace God has provided. The Word, prayer, the sacraments. Seeking these out diligently, as a regular part of life will help in "overcoming" the sin of the world, the flesh, and the devil. As we do that, not ease, but more of the blessing the author talks about will be ours, because that is how God made it. We can know more of Him and His ways by seeking Him, not by our own imaginations, by the means He has provided.

That... is real blessing.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for this. I love Psalm 131 sung to the tune Humility.


----------

